# Just bought a stippling brush, tips on weathering my tanks.



## Mamox (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys, so I couldn't figure out where the normal painting discussion board was so I thought this was the closest thing...

I just bought the GW stippling brush from my local hobby store and I am about to get to work on painting my Vindicator for my army. I am farely new to the game and have some pretty good success painting some of my first models. Have gotten very positive reviews, especially since its my first time painting miniatures. I'm no expert (like some of you here are) but my stuff turned out pretty nice, I will post pictures of it as soon as I can find my camera 


Ok, well I got the stippling brush and I am painting ultramarines. I wanted to Stipple on mud/dirt/weathering around the base of my vindicator and wanted some tips on how to do it. I practiced a bit on a coke can I spray painted black and so far the best effect I got was a stippling layer of Calthan Brown, then a light layer of Space Wolves Grey (a different gray might be better, this is blue-ish but was all my hobby store had in stock atm) then a lighter layer of Calthan brown back over it.

it looked pretty nice, granted I think i will buy a grayer and less blueish gray later this week but any tips to improve that would be great.


----------



## ShowFreak11 (Jan 22, 2009)

I use Dark flesh, Graveyard earth, Codex grey and then Orange to make the effect that there is the effect of rust with earth tones and some metal.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I do something like ShowFreak, but i use boltgun metal instead of codex grey. I start with a drybrush of scorched brown, then stripple dark flesh and fiery orange, and then a light drybrush of boltgun metal. Do this around the track/exhaust areas to get good old/dirty/rusted effect. Hope this helps!


----------

